# Wieso werde ich nicht bei Google gefunden



## pauschpage (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne, dass meine Seite mit dem Suchbegriff "Christian Schartner" bei Google wieder auf Platz 1 gefunden wird.
Seit 2 Monaten ist sie von Platz 1 auf min. Seite 3 zurückgerutscht...
Was kann ich noch tun?

Meine Url: http://www.pauschpage.com

Meine Startseite ändert sich jedes Monat, ich wechle jedoch nur die Bilder.


Danke!
Christian


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich den Namen mit einigem herumklicken schon nicht auf der Seite finde und zudem noch mit einer Weiterleitung angemacht werde, dass ich kein Flash installiert habe und mit den Webdeveloper-Tools ganz schnell feststelle, dass Du Frames einsetzt, wundert es mich nicht. Dazu muss ich mich über eine Introseite klicken und es öffnen sich bei vielen Klicks neue Fenster. Außerdem besitzen Deine Seiten mehr (aussageloses) Markup als Inhalt.

Ich vermute mal, dass Du auch nicht auf allzu vielen Seiten mit den passenden Suchbegriffen verlinkt bist.

Das sind alles gute Gründe, damit Google Dich nicht findet.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## pauschpage (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Also sollte ich diese "Kein-Flash-Weiterleitung" entfernen?
Ich dachte es ist recht nützlich wenn einer den Player nicht hat.

Das Frameset muss bleiben.

Sollte die automatische Weiterleitung auch raus?



> Außerdem besitzen Deine Seiten mehr (aussageloses) Markup als Inhalt.


Was meinst du damit?

Sollte ich bei den Fenstern eigene Metatags einfügen (Unterseiten)?
Was kann ich noch verbessern?


Danke!
Christian


----------



## DaRealMC (11. Januar 2006)

pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Also sollte ich diese "Kein-Flash-Weiterleitung" entfernen?
> Ich dachte es ist recht nützlich wenn einer den Player nicht hat.


Nein, du sollst das Flash entfernen



> Das Frameset muss bleiben.


Nein. Das geht auch ohne Frames


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2006)

Weiterleitungen werden von Google vollständig ignoriert, nur Links werden ausgewertet und je präziser die Linktexte sind, desto nützlicher sind sie für den Pagerank.

Flash wird IMHO zur Zeit von Google noch gar nicht ausgewertet.

Ungefähr folgendes sieht Google von Deiner Introseite, würdest Du da weitersuchen?
	
	
	



```
[pauschpage.com] | Christian Schartner - Fotografie - Grafik - Kunst

Enter Enter
Enter Enter

[pauschpage.com] | Christian Schartner - Fotografie - Grafik - Kunst
```
Und nun noch der Inhalt der Startseite:
	
	
	



```
[pauschpage.com] Graphic & Design - Summer Edition

FRAME: outside2.htm
FRAME: topFrame
FRAME: leftFrame
FRAME: mainFrame
FRAME: rightFrame
```
Wenn ich mit Lynx die einzelnen Framelinks anschaue, sind die einzigen Links, die gefunden werden, drei relativ aussagelos benannte Verweise auf Bilder, die Google nicht interessieren. Viel mehr wird Google auch nicht erkennen, wenn Google überhaupt Links auf Frameset-Unterseiten auswertet.
Da rächt es sich, wenn das Hauptmenü mit Flash gemacht ist.

Ich schließe mich DaRealMC an: Das Seitenlayout benötigt weder Frameset, noch Tabellen. Diese hundertmilliarden Tabellen-Elemente (und einige überflüssige Markup-Elemente mehr) meinte ich übrigens auch, als ich schrieb: "... mehr (aussageloses) Markup als Inhalt."

Was haben Metatags mit Unterseiten zu tun?

Metatag-Stichworte werden, Gerüchten zu Folge, von Google nur in den Index aufgenommen, wenn diese auch in erkennbarem Zusammenhang mit dem Inhalt, den der User nach Googles Ansicht zu sehen bekommt, stehen.

Warum sind die "Verweise" auf die Unterseiten im Text keine Links? Diese wären sicherlich wertvoller für Google, als die Flash-Links im Menü.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Zum lesen noch ein kleines Märchen: Der Suchmaschinen-Robot und der Webdesigner


----------



## DaRealMC (11. Januar 2006)

DANKE
Den Link habe ich schon gesucht!

Back2Topic: Flash kann und wird von Google nicht ausgelesen. Der Grund dafür wird vom Roboter erklärt


----------



## pauschpage (11. Januar 2006)

Hmm..

Grund für Frameset: Ich möchte gerne, dass das Logo immer auf der gleichen Position bleibt. Also wenn gescrollt wird sollte sich wirklich nur der Inhalt bewegen.
Wegen Tabellen... Ich brauche sie, gleich wie Frames...

Den Inhalt habe ich deswegen nicht verlinkt, weil jede Seite eine andere Farbe hat - also wenn ich jetzt einen HTML Link setzt färbt sich der header nicht mit. Ich glaub über HTML kann man das nicht steuern, dass die Flash Animation "sich umfärbt".

Die Flash Animation gefällt mir sehr gut. Es war sehr viel Arbeit, und ich will sie jetzt nicht so einfach entfernen.
Jedoch würde ich mir einreden lassen, dass ich diese Links gleich auf der ersten Seite doch noch verlinke - wenn es für google viel bringt.

Habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass Google praktisch jeden einzelnen Link abklappert, somit die Seite durchgeht, und irgendwie den Inhalt "scant"? Und dass er bei mir nicht weiter wie zur 2. Seite kommt weil nur über Flash verlinkt wurde? Was wäre dann, wenn ich irgendwo unsichtbare Links hinsetze - z.B gleich auf die Index?



> Weiterleitungen werden von Google vollständig ignoriert, nur Links werden ausgewertet und je präziser die Linktexte sind, desto nützlicher sind sie für den Pagerank.


Sollte man jetzt z.B statt Enter - gleich eine kleine Beschreibung machen "Wenn Sie hier klicken, kommen Sie zum richtigen Inhalt der Seite"?..



Danke!
Christian


----------



## hpvw (11. Januar 2006)

pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grund für Frameset: Ich möchte gerne, dass das Logo immer auf der gleichen Position bleibt. Also wenn gescrollt wird sollte sich wirklich nur der Inhalt bewegen.


Ja und? Das geht auch mit CSS.



			
				pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den Inhalt habe ich deswegen nicht verlinkt, weil jede Seite eine andere Farbe hat - also wenn ich jetzt einen HTML Link setzt färbt sich der header nicht mit. Ich glaub über HTML kann man das nicht steuern, dass die Flash Animation "sich umfärbt".


Dann müsstest Du auf das Top-Frameset in der Weise verlinken, dass dem Flash entsprechende Parameter übergeben werden. Besser wäre natürlich eine einzelne Seite ohne Frames zu machen, dann müssen die Parameter nicht so weit durchgereicht werden.



			
				pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Flash Animation gefällt mir sehr gut.


Tut mir leid für Deine Arbeit, aber mir gefällt sie nicht (nur meine persönliche Meinung).



			
				pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es war sehr viel Arbeit, und ich will sie jetzt nicht so einfach entfernen.


Object- und Embed-Elemente bieten Möglichkeiten, alternativen Inhalt als HTML anzugeben, falls ein Client das Object aus irgendeinem Grund nicht darstellen kann. So kannst Du auch User mit eingeschränkter Konfiguration oder auch Google erreichen.



			
				pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass Google praktisch jeden einzelnen Link abklappert, somit die Seite durchgeht, und irgendwie den Inhalt "scant"?


Im Prinzip ja, aber...
Google wird sicherlich nicht allen Links auf einer Seite folgen. Das wären einfach zuviele. Und ich bin mir sicher dass Google eher abbricht, wenn kein erkennbarer Inhalt da ist.



			
				pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dass er bei mir nicht weiter wie zur 2. Seite kommt weil nur über Flash verlinkt wurde? Was wäre dann, wenn ich irgendwo unsichtbare Links hinsetze - z.B gleich auf die Index?


Wieder nur ein Gerücht: Die Google-Entwickler arbeiten angeblich zunehmend daran, Dinge zu ignorieren, die der User nicht sieht. Wie weit das geht  (wenn dieses Gerücht stimmt) ist natürlich schwer abzuschätzen, da Google dazu das Layout interpretieren müsste und es gibt so viele Wege, Inhalt zu verstecken, die sicher nicht alle zu erfassen sind. Den Flash-Links wird Google mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht folgen.



			
				pauschpage hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sollte man jetzt z.B statt Enter - gleich eine kleine Beschreibung machen "Wenn Sie hier klicken, kommen Sie zum richtigen Inhalt der Seite"?..


Die Beschreibung ist sicherlich genauso nutzlos. Möglicherweise ist "Enter" dann sogar besser, weil Google sich die Intro-Seite vielleicht dann gar nicht weiter anschaut und gleich zum Inhalt fortschreitet. Die Bedeutung von dem Text ist sicherlich auch den Google-Programmierern bekannt. Besser wäre sicherlich, bereits auf der Startseite das Hauptmenü als ungeordnete Liste mit beschreibenden Linktexten zu zeigen.

Ließ Dir mal den George-W-Bush-Thread durch. Ein Schlüssel zu einem guten Page-Rank sind offensichtlich relevante (dem Suchbegriff entsprechende) Links auf die eigene Seite.

Gruß hpvw


----------

